# This Kingie is to Big for the brag mat



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I am having a problem down loadding my pics off my camera but Steven was kind enough to email this pic from his camera.
This fish rolled me out of my kayak when I gaffed him but there was no way I was going to let him go, I hung on to him with the gaff and I could feel my TLD reel and rod kicking around my feet, my new board short were hooked up on the lug for the paddle strap and I was stuck I couldn't get free, :shock: :shock: 
Steven came to my rescue and grabbed the gaff and fish so I could get to my divers knife and cut my shorts free The boys were saying the water was red with blood,the kingies of course.
I was still having trouble getting back on to the yak and then I realised the gimble belt was the problem  so removed the belt and climbed on without a prob.
I was lucky the pentax camera, mobile phone and GPS were still hanging around my neck I hadn't lost anything and Steven and Brett were laughing so hard, it must have looked so funny, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But just have a look at this Kingie it was worth a swim to land one like this.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Cracker Stu


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

WOWZERS!!!

I dunno what else to say but ...wow!!

I spose I could say im dissapointed your mates didnt have the cameras out while you were kingy wrestling....BUT I imagine between the laughing and trying to look like they were helping there was no time :lol:

just...wow..

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

1 word Awesome!
What outfit?
How heavy (line)?
How deep?
How warm?

Outstanding work

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats mad!!!! :shock: Hey Spottymac did you end up getting a length measurement on that beast after all the carnage??????? and yeah I'd take a swim for a fish like that too.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohh my gosh Stu , brilliant , absolutely brilliant , gee you get a bit fairdinkum up there about your fish , your to be admired mate , i love the way you keep producing the big fish , a very BIG congratulations Stu , more than well done :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi wigg he went 1270 long on the brag mat and 15.2kg.
I was using my TLD 20 with a beefed up drag and big handle, the drag was locked all the way up on a shimano 24kg BackBone rod, it did the job.I snapped my TCURVE 400 in half :shock: :shock: and don't ask how it happened   , 
The main line is 30lb braid and a 100lb leader.
I was fishing with live yakker on a 5oz down rigger.
With this set up I can see how deep I am on the fish finder and its just a matter of peddling around looking for the bait schools.
I have the reel in free spool with my thumb stopping it from over spooling, when you feel the yakker going a bit mental hang on because you are in for one hell of a ride when he takes it and you slam the drag all the way home.
That all for now I have to go and pull my TLD 20 apart and clean the salt water out before it rust up, It was under water for about 5 mins.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

:shock: :shock: ......you win

Very nice fish Stu, and bloody awesome effort in landing it mate.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> :shock: :shock: ......you win
> 
> Very nice fish Stu, and bloody awesome effort in landing it mate.


ditto.......

fan - bloody-tastic


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

What a fish and what a fight. We laughed hard when the fish flipped Stu and the adventure like it was a toy boat. Lucky Steve was close to lend a hand and no loss of fish ( or gear ) occurred. When I said I thought he was gonna take you to Djs Stu said, " Lucky I had my life jacket on." :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thats a hell hoodlem mate well done.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

My god,

Well done mate. I can only dream of a fish like that


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Great fish and a great story to go with it. Top Job. cheers AJD


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy Crap, great fish and an even better story.

Weel done Stu.

Regards

Al (Biggles)


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Greate fish and story. 
That AKFF record will be there for ...years


----------



## wiseguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Geez.. :shock:

Great story, and glad to see the fish didnt escape after all the hard work


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great job Stu!!
Good to have mates around when you need them!!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's one helluva fish. Glad that the drama ended well. Way to go Stu :!: :!: :!:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Great story & result.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Well done Stu,
WHAT A GREAT FISH ! :shock: I am G R E E N  you will have to be careful old timer HEHEHEHE.
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

that is one comedy show....oops fishing show i am going to remember for a long time.jokes asside...stresses the importance of a buddy system,as things can turn against you pretty quick :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words but wait I have more fish pics better late than never.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I think it has all been said in the previous posts Stu, so well done once again mate :wink:


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Thumper mate, onya


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

That's an awesome fish, spottymac.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Great Fish Stu

Cheers


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

WOW!!! :shock: :shock: 
What a great story to go with it :lol: Glad you had some good blokes there to assist you though. 8) 
Great fish mate, that last pic really puts it into perspective.

Well done!!!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top effort Stu, that fish would have taken some effort to land. That is one hell of a kingie.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi John 
I had him on the yak in about 10 to 15 mins, the reef was 16m below so had the drag locked up and was pumping the rod big time,
He went for some big runs but managed to turn his head each time before reaching the reef.
My arms are still sore and my belly dosen't look good after the rod slipped off the gimble belt.  
But it was all worth it.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy crap Stu..... thats a hoodlum and a half. Well done. I cant wait to get into a few of those when the weather clears up and my bruises go away.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

My fish is so tame compared to a 78kg Marlin you landed Paulo, That was Awesome


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

ide love to catch something that big in my yak
but due to me selling it i guess it will never happen

good work mate i love it


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i want one  
awesome fish mate


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn, there's not going to be any records left for me to aspire to! Awesome fish!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats a tremendous effort mate !!!!! What a BEAUTY and well done !!!! I like the tactics - no drag and start pumping straight away !!!!!!! Showed him no mercy !!! Can I ask what leader knot you used at the join - as I see this being your possible weakest link with these tactics and you obviously have that down pat !!!

That truly is a fish of a lifetime from a yak - in my book

YOU ARE !

Legendary Status

Woppie


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: Rat it aint.....Hoodlummmmmm it is :shock: 
not at all surprised about being pulled off balance with that muscle machine thrash'n around on the pointy end of a gaff
great effort stu


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

omfg wata kingie!!!


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

nice fish wish i could catch one that big


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a tough fish to tackle with from the boat let alone a kayak. Great catch!!!!


----------

